

Help me win this web contest (Vote for beer) - samsnelling
http://contestwinner.rs.af.cm

======
samsnelling
Fellow HN-ers. Just entered a contest with Appfog and Rackspace to vote on the
beer they want to serve for their after party. If you want to enter, you can
go to <http://get.appfog.com/appsandbeers>

Anyways, I'd really like to attempt to win. Go ahead and check out the page
and possibly help me win! Thanks!

